# About.com- Does Apple Cider Vinegar Help IBS?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you talk to some people, they swear by all of the health benefits of good old-fashioned apple cider vinegar. This leads to a very natural question, "Can it help IBS?" Unfortunately, no one is putting much money into finding out the answer through solid research. I did my best to dig up the best info I could find on the subject so you can decide for yourself:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

